# Who wants CADPAT rain gear!?!



## COBRA-6 (25 Apr 2006)

Are you tired of being wet in the field? Having to chose from being wet from the rain or soaked in sweat? Don't want to wait years for clothe the soldier to field the new one? Can't find a Air Force member to roll for his CADPAT GORETEX rain jacket??

Well there is hope, the folks at ICE Tactical  offer their waterproof-breathable hard shell jacket in CADPAT TW! However there is a catch... they need enough orders to come in before they order the CADPAT fabric... 

So who would be willing to purchase one?? The price is about the same as a good civy jacket ($335), but in tactical-friendly CADPAT! Come one all you kit-sluts and mall-ninjas, lets see a show of hands!


----------



## Sig_Des (25 Apr 2006)

I'm in


----------



## davidk (25 Apr 2006)

Are there pants in the works to go along with this?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (25 Apr 2006)

Maybe you could ask my RSM for me first.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (25 Apr 2006)

Seems like a good idea.  Has anyone tried this stuff?  How well does it repel rain with webbing over it?  I would also be curious about pants.  
Time to get the Honorary Colonel drunk and into another compromising photo op.   :blotto:


----------



## Trinity (25 Apr 2006)

VERY VERY NICE


but no.  Don't need it on Sup Reserve.. (cry)

If you don't get orders, you can still get a cadpat poncho
which are pretty cool.


----------



## Good2Golf (25 Apr 2006)

Mike_R23A said:
			
		

> Are you tired of being wet in the field? Having to chose from being wet from the rain or soaked in sweat? Don't want to wait years for clothe the soldier to field the new one? *Can't find a Air Force member to roll for his CADPAT GORETEX rain jacket??
> *
> Well there is hope, the folks at ICE Tactical  offer their waterproof-breathable hard shell jacket in CADPAT TW! However there is a catch... they need enough orders to come in before they order the CADPAT fabric...
> 
> ...



 ;D


----------



## Yeoman (26 Apr 2006)

beauty.
I'll have to talk nicely about seeing if this is possible. I mean alot of guys run around with the air force one, why can't I gear slut it up with this 
Greg


----------



## COBRA-6 (26 Apr 2006)

If it's CADPAT I can't see people having a problem with it for field use... but you never know  

Duey I thought you'd like that...  ;D


----------



## Yeoman (26 Apr 2006)

Mike_R23A said:
			
		

> If it's CADPAT I can't see people having a problem with it for field use... but you never know
> 
> Duey I thought you'd like that...  ;D



you do realise what capbadge I use for an avatar is right?
I'm sure I can pull it off if it's cadpat.
Greg


----------



## Arctic Acorn (30 Apr 2006)

I sure does look nice, but I'm supposed to be working with 2RCR for the next year or so, and I'd want to scope out how they feel about aftermarket kit before shelling out any significant amount of cash


----------



## vonGarvin (30 Apr 2006)

0tto Destruct said:
			
		

> I sure does look nice, but I'm supposed to be working with 2RCR for the next year or so, and I'd want to scope out how they feel about aftermarket kit before shelling out any significant amount of cash


If you want to be able to wear it, with the incumbent RSM, save your cash; however, you can buy (from the 2 RCR kitshop) a stealth suit.  Don't know what one is?  Basically goretex you wear under your clothes.  Very nice.  Next RSM (coming this summer) I have no idea what he's like.

Cheers


Garvin out.


----------



## UberCree (30 Apr 2006)

+1


----------



## SeaKingTacco (3 May 2006)

> Can't find a Air Force member to roll for his CADPAT GORETEX rain jacket??



Hate the Game, not the player  ;D


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (3 May 2006)

If the players are blueberries I think haten' is just fine.


----------



## PiperDown (5 May 2006)

Hmm..

I'm green, and I have the cadpat raingear issued.

 :dontpanic:


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (5 May 2006)

Will you take logisticorp points?How about airmiles?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (5 May 2006)

Ok Piper spill the beans.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 May 2006)

Maybe he is in support of AF? or posted to and AF unit.


----------



## COBRA-6 (5 May 2006)

Some people were issued trial versions for evauations...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 May 2006)

That too.


----------



## vonGarvin (6 May 2006)

Just for clarification, the Air Force is *NOT* to blame for the army not having cadpat raingear, the army is.  Full stop.
You see, each year the army buys "stuff".  That "stuff" is on a priority list.  Let's say that the Cadpat Raingear is number five.  So, they buy in order from one on down.  Too easy.  The problem is that whenever a Urgent Operational Requirement comes in, it trumps all "stuff" on that list and delays it.  So, even though the gear is approved for purchase and on "the list" ("Let me in: I'm on the list"), if Mick Jagger and Donald Trump show up at the club you're about to enter, well, the rope is pulled back for them and you remain outside, standing in the rain and getting wet (If you follow my analogy).  So, the problem is the process of procurement.  And perhaps the lack of a controlling agency that says "OK, that's not really a Urgent Operational Requirement, that's a Nice to have Might be OK wish list, so we'll get the raingear first (after all, it's still raining in Valcartier), THEN we'll be the supersleek anti-radiation Oakleys with rainbow effect later"


----------



## UberCree (6 May 2006)

Here is a review of the jacket.

http://lightfighter.net/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f/8406084761/m/1291038232


----------



## zipperhead_cop (8 May 2006)

Uber
That link requires a password.  Can you go in and reprint the article for us, please?


----------



## Kal (8 May 2006)

Lightfighter Forum ICE Hardshell jacket review

I received my alpha green ICE hardshell a little over 2 weeks ago and thought I would post my impression after having used it. After reviewing the specs and looking at the other options I felt this jacket was the best design to suit my needs. Those design features include large front pockets big enough to hold a 10"X10" folded topo map or air photo. Very few jackets out there except the old ECWCS parka seem to have this feature. I also am tired of wearing something adorned with big logos and other non necessary embroidery putting holes in my waterproof breathable shell. The alpha green is non descript and non military or police looking. So far everyone has commented favourably on my new biking jacket. The cut is nice, no bulk but very roomy for layering. There are no unnecessary stiches or seams and all necessary seams are taped. I asked about some modifications to the basic design and got what I wanted. That is reinforced elbows and forearms on the sleeves, reinforced shoulders and two inside zippered pockets. The result is a very bombproof jacket ideally suited to my needs. The price was much cheaper than other high quality shells except for ECWCS shell. It took a little less than 2 months of waiting but I was always recieved a prompt response to my inquiries. The velcro on the generous sleeve pockets is nice to temporarily attach reflective stips when necessary and also personalize the jacket with my national or provincial flag or other emblems without putting holes in the shell fabric.

For functionality this waterproof/breathable is the best I have ever worn. With a little patience on my part ICE came through with a custom hardshell that suits my needs. A nice change from being forced to take what someone else thinks is the best design.

Lightfighter forum ICE hardshell jacket review


Zipper, can you handle the spoon yourself now?   ;D


----------



## aesop081 (8 May 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Zipper, can you handle the spoon yourself now?   ;D



I think you've just been served


----------



## zipperhead_cop (9 May 2006)

Kal said:
			
		

> Zipper, can you handle the spoon yourself now?   ;D



Got the spoon, can you handle the zipper by yourself?


----------



## Kal (9 May 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Got the spoon, can you handle the zipper by yourself?



I'm just sharing the love my brother and I don't want to fight.  I wouldn't do that to you...   ;D


----------



## Bomber (9 May 2006)

I want CADPAT Softshell, get on with it Matt.  The issue garbage bag is fine for a hardshell, give me soft.


----------



## COBRA-6 (9 May 2006)

CADPAT softshell would also be good to go... come on ICE, don't make me do a B&E on Duey's place for his issue raingear  ;D


----------



## ICE Tactical (10 May 2006)

We're working on a CADPAT softshell. Malden will move as soon as DND pretends they want a softshell garment. Would you guys like to see TW or Arid?

Hobey


----------



## Bomber (11 May 2006)

Last time I talked to Treya form Malden, she has a Softshell Arcteryx Bravo jacket, in Arid MARPAT.  Looked really, really nice.  maybe if it was abit dustier, it would resemble AR CADPAT.


----------



## ICE Tactical (11 May 2006)

The Arid Marpat was made for the Combat Desert Jacket. They can't sell the fabric outside of  US marine contracts. Malden has sampled some Cadpat Powershield but there is no DND requirement for it so Malden won't invest in commercialising the fabric, unless someone pops for a couple thousand yards.

Hobey


----------



## COBRA-6 (11 May 2006)

Argh!! This is like the torture of Tantalus... so close, yet still out of reach!  :crybaby:


----------



## 392 (19 May 2006)

My question is:

How the hell did the CF end up with AR Cadpat rain coats BEFORE TW ones?  ??? I do realize it rains in A'stan (been in a couple doozies there), but why not spring for the TW ones first or at the same time and get it overwith?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (19 May 2006)

Operational requirement.


----------

